# 2011 1.4L auto trans shifting patterns



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My 2016 also holds 2-3 out pretty long. Well over 3k in "normal" driving before it will upshift; gears 1-2 or 3-4-5-6 will knock off shifts around 2500. It's annoying, but I hate to say I think it's normal. Sometimes I find myself thinking "shift, you idiot".

Yanking the battery cable won't put a Cruze in any kind of lockdown mode - at least not that I've seen with mine or around the forum.


----------



## joes74challenger (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok i was wondering if this car was the only one seeing this. Being that you’re much more involved with these cars than i am (wife’s car and mine is in the shop so I’m driving it a lot this week lol) do you think the battery cable removed overnight is even worth the effort? Im guessing it has to do with the programming chevy used. 

I have an overkill tune for the ecm/tcm on my impala and that makes an incredible difference. Granted my wife is only concerned with fuel economy not performance so i haven’t gotten very serious about putting a tune on hers at all and probably wont install one on this car at this point. 

Thank you for the input. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No need to do it overnight; disconnecting, then going and stepping on the brake pedal or flipping on the headlights will do the trick. 5 mins if you want to be sure.

I think it's normal. The factory Gen 1 auto transmission programming was very poorly done. A Trifecta or BNR tune will improve power and transmission shift patterns if you want to go that route.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I am told the TCM memory must be manually wiped using the TechII by my dealer guys.......cable disconnect will do nothing.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> I am told the TCM memory must be manually wiped using the TechII by my dealer guys.......cable disconnect will do nothing.
> 
> Rob


Interesting. My shift behavior was definitely reset when I had a new battery installed.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Interesting. My shift behavior was definitely reset when I had a new battery installed.


I will speculate a bit.

When a electrical system has a fault, for example, voltage below spec., the injector pulse width will shorten.
This will cause a degree of power loss.
The tcm sees this as light throttle application and behaves accordingly.....early shifting.

The pulse width change is fact.......the tcm thoughts are speculation but seems feasible in this scenario.

Rob


----------

